# my lcr video respray build thread



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

hey guys,

long time lurker,

i post more on the ukmiv's forum most of you will know me,

i know all about advertising rules etc so i wont say the name of my firm,

but thought it would be pretty cool to give you a look at my new build

Car : Seat leon cupra r

Engine: 225 1.8t bam current output 270bhp

Engine mods: custom code remap, descreened maf, t.i.p, 007p dv, cat back exhaust, cone filter, n249 bypass

10mm rear spacer, lowered,

project plans:

full respray in frozen white

matte black detailing

shaved: boot, roof, rear bumper, wings, skirts

white calipers

lowered

black wheels

here is day one,

total time about 7man hours






day two (today)

todays little update:

sadly the camera hasn't focused too well on the car when being welded/filled, i think in a small window it will surfice though, that will be up sometime tomorrow.

todays mods consisted of:

removing and welding over the wing repeaters, and ariel hole, along with the boot emblem and then repairing the wings as they were dented. this was done and i got it into the booth for primer last thing, also managed to get one of my guys start the fusor process on the sills, this was also being filmed closer up

pictures of todays work, nothing dramatic mind haha




























total man hours today around 10,

tomorrow, flat and paint of the shell/roof and the repair mods of the other panels

progress for today, i have flatted the shell thats going into paint sometime this aft, the sills/bumpers are bing fusor'd right now, so they should be ready for primer early tomorrow,

will update the thread with pics soon

this mornings little updates:

went into the booth this morning and painted the roof semi gloss black, i had chosen black magic to be different, but once dry i really didnt like it so decided on full gloss, and giving a good mirror like buff lol

todays work will see me prepping and painting:

the bonnet, all doors, front bumper and handlges etc, and hopefully getting the final bits into primer,

here are some more pics


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

todays final update,

after lunch i started on the doors, and bumper. while the body lad finished the skirts off, sadly he was on half day so only have one skirt done, but the rear bumper and other skirt should be done by dinner tomorrow.

so todays work:

bonnet

front and rear doors painted

door handles and petrol flap painted

front bumper painted

boot in primer along with the sill,

brakes painted

this is how i left the car.














































total man hours today 16hrs or so

fridays update,

today has been a slower day waiting for fusor to set etc, didnt paint the boot or the rear bumper. but got most of the other thisngs done,

todays list,

front end built up, dors nearly built up, boot ready for paint. also painted the spoiler and the roof gutter trims

anyways im nacked, so heres the pics. ps my dad hates my wheels 





































later on the painting in the booth will be up.


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

here's the paint squence, the waiting periods have been chopped out






well just finished, still at work actually,

got knowhere near done what i wanted to do today, after todays shinaigans. got the boot painted, changed the wheel colour and fitted them,

pics:










then masked it up, as seen above ready to start buffing, set my camera up to record the procedure then as im upstairs, this happens!










so then this happens!




























turns out, the lad who i swapped the car with originally, sold the passat and bought a stage two leon cupra, with cupra r front bumper and fancied a swap, well he turned up today a 2pm, saw my black wheels and said deals on haha

this it sets the car off a treat

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

sunday

had hockey today so popped in after for a couple of hours,

so far i have polished the manifold, and flatted and trizact the full car, then just buffed the roof. this is the initial buff as with all paints as the solvent evaporates from the clear it tends to drop.

here are some pics



















took these with the cam corder lol, for those who are going to ask i had a wheelie bin in the back ground haha

heres the manifold, not too bad for an hours work, but im up to my finest polishes and paper now 




























not too bad but im sure when the polished charge pipe from dk turns up it will throw it to shame haha

total time for yesterday about 12 man hours, today just 5 hrs

its monday again and sadly the cars not finished, as predicted by some a few spanners have been throw into the works, namely having two people off and firing another lol,

but the build continues, been a busy day customer wise so not got loads done, esp with a skeleton staff,

whats been done:

full buff

built up the front doors, and a few little bits on the rear,

blacked the door uprights with carbon film,

thats about it really,

heres a vid






heres a few pics:


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

tuesdays update,

still really short staffed so done the best i can today, tbh the rear bumper is really holding me upnow

so today i have:

fitted the rear doors up

the roof and screen trims,

tinted the rear lights and fitted them,

put 5mm spacers on the front, need to order different shaped bolts for the rears(10mm spacer)

fitted the rear spoiler and ran boot wires,

fitted my polished charge pipe, courtesy of dk, then cleaned under the bonnet

then gave the glass and interior a quick de-dust.

oh, fitted the brembo decals too

pics:























































jake


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love a good build thread... the car look well sweet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



cuprajake said:


> i know all about advertising rules etc so i wont say the name of my firm


Is it the same one that is in your signature strip :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate looks 8) Love the black BBS Chs


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

cheers guy's,

the one on our website was a customers we did a few years back, but have had 3 lcr's now lol


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I want that scissor ramp, Like the way it sinks into the floor..

How much are they please..


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

it was around £8k, but then you have to factor in the cutting into the ground and the pouring concrete too, lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Who did the carboning??

Car looks stunning


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

me, its a wrap. made by 3m its called di-noc, but its about £60 per metre

yesterdays update,

had to shoot off to a wedding reception, so updating now.

not much done

fitted the rear 10mm spacers and new bolts, also prepped and painted the skirts and rear bumper (finally)

pic










today build the bloody thing back up!

jake


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Car is looking the nuts mate, very nice transformation  

Paul


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

just fitted the rear bumper,




























next up the skirts, then getting the popper for the boot to work


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

todays final update,

fitted skirts, fitted the rear bumper. 
sorted the wiring for the popper just need to fit the actual popper itself,

pics:


































jake


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

That looks stunning 8)


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

cars done.

today got loads done,

finally wired the motor in to pop the boot by remote. that took ages to fabricate a bracket. then built the boot up and remaining little bits, then set about cleaning the interior, and wheels. then a final buff.

sadly with the weather its staying indoor tonight haha will get some good pics tommorrow










jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guy's

Here's the final pics in our lovely snow covered car park


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking nice Jake mate, very nice 

Paul


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice mate. Love the storm trooper & the carbon touches.

How easy is it to apply the carbon film? I want to do my grille but reckon that would too difficult?!


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

im thinking something like this may be better, all propper fixings and airbags then

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SKODA-OCTAVIA-VRS ... 3ca63fba80


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

the film can be tricky, but being 3m its good quality so you can heat it up to stretch and shrink it too


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

The car looks the absolute bollocks mate well done


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

cheers guys,

will get more vids up after xmas,

debating wether to get:

coilovers or leave it on the lowering springs, and wether to get a vrs interior which is white and black leather??


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Really nice work. Enjoyed reading that, keep it updated.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

IMO you have the stance spot on but like the sound of white and black leather as well :roll:


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

only thing is that the car was lowered on springs only by the previous owner, i have just bought a set of coilovers for £200 bargin, so can drop it, the interior im working on haha


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

heres another vid, this is e prepping the car, no music as it took an age to do again,






merry christmas


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

got one of these in the post so fitted it the other day, they are really good quality too










jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

hope everyone had a good christmas and new year, i did,

its my birthday newyears day so a good excuse to get stuff for the car haha

here's what i got,

hid kit,

fitted it in 10mins super easy, the drivers ballest is fixed to the washe bottle, the passager hidden by the lamp cowel,




























still need to align them yet, but the lamp setters over the road via the ice lol

then i went to halfords for a boost gauge, £24 bargin










also go this from the mrs, my new mascot.










jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

just turned up which is lucky, as we were finishing early

the box










the goods










jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

coilovers now on, would of been nice if he'd sent the c spanners and the rear springs, although it sits pretty nice on the lowering springs haha

pics


























also fitted the gauge using the scn guide very helpful cheers guy's

pics are poo - lol










jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

some more new bits,

jetex filer, and some forge engine billet caps

pics


























jake


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate it looks a lot like the MK4 Golf under the bonnet if so you might find you can fit the S3 washer and battery covers I managed to fit them to my MK4 :idea:


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

hear what your sayin the battery cover is £30 the washer side £70 will see if i can get used ones perhaps


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

what did you use to polish the manifold with?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cuprajake said:


> hear what your sayin the battery cover is £30 the washer side £70 will see if i can get used ones perhaps


Thats what I did mate you need the bracket to go with the washer bottle cover


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

manifold was done in stages, using a da sander and by hand,

working from 180/320/400/500 then 800 wet 1000 wet 1500 wet 2000wet 3000 wet then machine polished up with autosol tbh its not perfect but ok for free haha


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

heard off the ebay guy, my rear springs are on the way


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

what you think guys seats in this style, but what colour all red or black with white centres or another obscure colour










or

red like this










i quite like the red, as the vw scene usually have a totally different colour interior

jake


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Quite like the Red ones mate, but you will need to have another colour to break it up i think. Maybe black and red, or white and red


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Balck with white centers and stitching


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

think im guna sell my seats, or would swap for a recaros in any condition as its getting retrimmed


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

All black with white stitching or black with white inners for me mate.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

black with white centers and red stitching


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

just bought these










for a very good price, when i get them they will be getting retrimmed,

and this








the one on the left £25 lol

also my rear springs turned up and the led number plate lights too,

sadly my mascott is lost in transit dam parcelfarce!!!!

and i have some work to do so cant fit my rear springs yet lol


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the car could become a bit dull if it is entirely mono-chrome in black and white. The exterior looks great but for my taste I think I would provide some lift and contrast by doing something with the interior. Red interiors in a white car look good, but then they have been done quite a lot recently - it won't be long before it becomes a bit over-done. I think I'd be tempted to go with the blue.


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah i suppose your right, the vw secene do like to mix it up interior wise,

the blue woulnt go though i dont think


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

dzTT said:


> black with white centers and red stitching


deffoz tha combo i love it


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Love this thread its awesome and a awesome car


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

i like your avatar 

finally got the rear springs in, the car is now 25" off the ground on every arch, just need to allow it to resettle now,

still waiting for a few bits and this 'f-in' snow to go!!!!!!

springs are now forsale, spax 45mm drops £60

jake


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Cheers mate

Keeps dissapearing for some reason ?

What BHP are you running or dont you know yet ?

you got the FR steering wheel and gear knob etc ?


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

its got the r steering wheel mate, as its a cupra r

rough power 265-270 bhp with simular torque


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

orr yhe forgot it was tha already lol haha

was gunna say have u considred the new Cupra r wheel but thers nothing much special about it lol

sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

different hubs mate, they went fro 5x100 to 5x112 pdc, which is a pain in the ar$e lol


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

seats are sold, as are the rear springs (yeah) so the new seats should arrive today, then can get them off to the trimmer guy.

jake


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

what you planning on doing with the seats mate ?


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

original plan mate, black and white, it was my gut feeling so guna stick with it lol

just waiting for the seats to turn up still! over a day late


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't go wrong with Black and White :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Can't go wrong with Black and White :wink:


Newcastle didnt do very well with it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Can't go wrong with Black and White :wink:
> ...


It's the yellow strip we are having trouble with. :wink:


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

lookie what just come


















jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

well my mascot turned up, alittle bit bigger than i though haha though it was 7cm not inch, he was going to poke out of the spare gauge hole,

so stuck him here for now, might move him to the back seat, and buy another gauge



















fitted the samco boost/charge pipe hose too, took the seats out to go to their new owner and fitted a fire extinguisher.

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

decided to refurb the steering wheel and gear knob,

first step was to mask it up,










then i used a thinner to dissolve any contaminants, once dry i used 2000's paper to key the parts










then applied some adhesion promotor. then applied dye with my gun,


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

heres the results,




























the flash on my phone makes the pics look wierd, but where the red had rubbed through is now black,

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

interior is all cleaned up now, ready to accept the new seats when there done




























jake


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job on the wheel I wondered what you were going to do about that


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

2005 lcr

Engine bay
Custom code stage1 remap
Custom Cat back exhaust
Jetex cone filter 
Forge Motorsport Turbo inlet pipe (T.I.P)
Forge Motorsport 007p recirculating dv
Forge Motorsport anodised oil and header cap's
Polished charge pipe
Polished inlet manifold
Polished dip stick 
Forge Motorsport anodised strut covers
Samco boost hose kit
Decat
N249 bypass
Toyosports catch can

Suspension
Raceland coilovers
Uprated bushes

Brakes
Brembo disc's
Ferrodo Ds2500 Pads
Dot 5.1 Brake fluid

Styling
18" BBS CH replica alloys black pearl with white lip
carbon wrapped badge and mirrors
Black Magic roof and spoiler
Smoothed wings
Smoothed skirts
Smoothed boot with custom remote popper
Smoothed rear bumper with exhaust delete
H.I.D 6000k lighting with led side and number plate bulbs
Stormtrooper decal

In Car Entertainment
Auto Gauge Boost and volts gauge
Twin A pillar pod

Interior
Custom black and white leather retrim
Custom black and white leather parcel shelf
Red interior courtesy lighting 
__________________


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cuprajake said:


>


You cant beat a nice smooth rear


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

the only thing thats better is a nice smooth front -mwah [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cuprajake said:


> the only thing thats better is a nice smooth front -mwah [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Steady that man


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

right guy's

seats are in, my fingers kill what a mamoth task it was,

heres the secret, they are actually covers you fit yourself, how ever you do need basic skills, hog rings and pliers etc, its a long long job, taken me about 6hrs lol.

i didnt want to tell any one till i saw them to see what they were like, now i'll prob get shot down in flames but i dont have a grand to spend on retrimming seats and these are a good alternative, for less than £200 too.

pics

























i think at a later date i will stuff them some more, to get them fault less,

also added an s3 engine cover










jake


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks fine if the Leon is anything like the mk4 Golf you can also fit the S3 battery cover


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah you can, think the battery needs altering, but dont know if im keen on the battery cover or not.


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

final update, before her maiden voyage

pics:

























































jake


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Cracking write up mate and the car is looking awesome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good all your hard work was defo worth it


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

going to be organising a little meet at our place, dont want to get done for advetsing, so heres the link

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/325485.aspx

everyone is more than welcome

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

Stuck the car on the hunter 4 wheel alignment,

surpriingly i had put the struts back in the right place. lol

camber is out but equal as expected. castor i cant adjust.

pics


















jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

did a few logs of the lcr tonght, outside temp was 0oC so though why not lol

i think they look pretty good tbh


```
Friday	29	January	2010	18:04:58											
1ML 906 032 A		1.8l R4/5VT         0002

	Group A:	'002				Group B:	'020				Group C:	'115			
		RPM	Load	Inj. On Time	Mass Flow		Idle Stabilization	Idle Stabilization	Idle Stabilization	Idle Stabilization		RPM	Load	Absolute Pres.	Absolute Pres.
	TIME					TIME					TIME				
Marker	STAMP	 /min	 %	 ms	 g/s	STAMP	°KW	°KW	°KW	°KW	STAMP	 /min	 %	 mbar	 mbar
	0.29	2520	32.3	2.72	15.69	0.6	0	0	0	0	0	2480	32.3	970	990
	1.21	2960	69.2	7.14	44.17	1.51	0	0	0	0	0.91	2760	58.6	970	1000
	2.11	3040	15.8	1.7	5.94	2.41	0	0	0	0	1.81	3360	45.9	970	1150
	3.02	2240	68.4	7.14	33.61	3.32	0	0	0	0	2.72	2280	48.9	970	990
	3.92	2600	66.9	5.1	34.69	4.22	0	0	0	0	3.62	2520	72.9	1040	1130
	4.83	2880	49.6	4.42	23.03	5.13	0	0	0	0	4.53	2800	66.2	970	1190
	5.73	3080	39.8	3.74	22.19	6.04	0	0	0	0	5.43	3000	47.4	970	1070
	6.64	3120	23.3	2.04	12.47	6.94	0	0	0	0	6.34	3120	29.3	970	1020
	7.54	3160	31.6	2.72	19.94	7.85	0	0	0	0	7.24	3120	31.6	970	990
	8.45	3160	22.6	2.04	13.78	8.75	0	0	0	0	8.15	3160	25.6	970	1000
	9.35	3320	63.2	6.46	43.64	9.66	0	0	0	0	9.05	3240	60.2	970	1010
	10.26	3160	15.8	1.7	5.25	10.56	0	0	0	0	9.96	3480	48.9	970	1200
	11.16	2560	109	11.56	63.75	11.47	0	0	0	0	10.85	2840	93.2	1840	1020
	12.07	3000	191.7	20.4	151.42	12.37	0	0	0	0	11.77	2840	171.4	2260	1740
	12.98	3640	191.7	21.42	157.28	13.28	0	0	0	0	12.67	3400	191.7	2300	2270
	13.88	4280	191.7	21.42	184.67	14.18	0	0	0	0	13.58	4040	191.7	2320	2260
	14.79	4880	191.7	20.74	200.53	15.09	0	0	0	0	14.48	4720	191.7	2330	2360
	15.69	5480	191.7	21.08	219.11	15.99	0	0	0	0	15.39	5280	191.7	2270	2280
	16.6	5960	191.7	19.38	225.44	16.9	0	0	0	0	16.3	5800	191.7	2230	2180
	17.5	6360	181.2	17.68	228.67	17.8	0	0	0	0	17.2	6240	191.7	2110	2080
	18.41	5920	13.5	1.7	0	18.71	0	0	0	0	18.11	6480	48.9	970	2540
	19.31	4560	15	1.7	11.19	19.61	0	0	0	0	19.01	4920	14.3	970	1090
	20.22	3200	13.5	0	8.39	20.52	0	0	0	0	19.91	3640	12.8	970	1010
	21.12	1960	15	0	5.61	21.41	0	0	0	0	20.82	2360	14.3	970	1000
	22.02	1200	16.5	1.7	3.25	22.33	0	0	0	0	21.71	1320	15.8	970	990
	22.92	960	17.3	1.7	3.22	23.23	0	0	0	0	22.63	1040	18	970	970
	23.83	800	19.5	2.04	3.06	24.13	0	0	0	0	23.53	840	19.5	970	970
	24.73	760	19.5	2.04	3.03	25.03	0	0	0	0	24.43	760	19.5	970	970
```
second run


```
Friday	29	January	2010	18:07:03											
1ML 906 032 A		1.8l R4/5VT         0002

Marker	Group A:	 Not Running				Group B:	'031				Group C:	'115			
							Lambda Factor	Lambda Factor	Bin. Bits	Bin. Bits		RPM	Load	Absolute Pres.	Absolute Pres.
	TIME					TIME					TIME				
Marker	STAMP					STAMP					STAMP	 /min	 %	 mbar	 mbar
						0.3	0.961	1	        	        	0	1480	39.8	970	970
						0.91	0.86	1	        	        	0.6	1520	62.4	970	990
						1.51	1.016	1	        	        	1.21	1280	68.4	1040	1020
						2.11	0.992	1	        	        	1.8	1600	64.7	970	1050
						2.72	0.984	1	        	        	2.4	2000	57.9	970	1060
						3.32	0.821	1	        	        	3.02	2400	70.7	1100	1090
						3.92	1.039	1	        	        	3.62	3000	81.2	1140	1210
						4.53	0.899	1	        	        	4.23	3520	66.9	970	1250
						5.13	0.914	1	        	        	4.82	3320	15	970	1100
						5.73	0.789	1	        	        	5.43	2880	63.2	970	1010
						6.34	0.977	1	        	        	6.04	2640	72.2	1070	1150
						6.94	1.023	1	        	        	6.64	2840	57.9	970	1180
						7.54	0.961	1	        	        	7.24	2960	44.4	970	1080
						8.15	0.984	1	        	        	7.85	3080	42.9	970	1050
						8.75	0.992	1	        	        	8.45	3120	24.1	970	1030
						9.35	1.008	1	        	        	9.05	3080	15.8	970	1000
						9.96	1.616	1	        	        	9.66	3000	15	970	990
						10.56	0.945	1	        	        	10.26	2920	15.8	970	990
						11.16	1.008	1	        	        	10.86	2920	21.1	970	980
						11.77	0.984	1	        	        	11.47	2880	24.1	970	980
						12.37	0.945	1	        	        	12.07	2920	33.8	970	970
						12.97	0.782	1	        	        	12.67	3040	57.9	970	1030
						13.58	0.836	1	        	        	13.28	3280	94.7	1300	1240
						14.18	1.008	1	        	        	13.88	3280	20.3	970	1220
						14.78	0.789	0.961	        	        	14.48	2960	101.5	2310	1090
						15.39	0.774	0.891	        	        	15.09	2720	150.4	2190	1550
						15.99	0.883	0.86	        	        	15.69	3080	191.7	2280	2340
						16.6	0.867	0.844	        	        	16.29	3520	191.7	2300	2230
						17.2	0.828	0.844	        	        	16.9	3960	191.7	2320	2320
						17.8	0.821	0.836	        	        	17.5	4400	191.7	2330	2330
						18.41	0.844	0.836	        	        	18.1	4800	191.7	2310	2290
						19.01	0.828	0.836	        	        	18.71	5240	191.7	2270	2260
						19.61	0.828	0.836	        	        	19.31	5520	191.7	2260	2190
						20.22	0.828	0.836	        	        	19.91	5880	191.7	2230	2090
						20.82	0.813	0.836	        	        	20.53	6160	189.5	2150	2070
						21.43	0.836	0.86	        	        	21.13	6440	181.2	2050	2080
						22.03	0.805	0.922	        	        	21.72	6320	14.3	970	1900
						22.63	0.813	0.938	        	        	22.33	5320	14.3	970	1140
						23.23	1.991	1.047	        	        	22.93	4600	14.3	970	1040
						23.83	1.991	1.047	        	        	23.52	3680	12.8	970	1010
						24.43	1.991	1.047	        	        	24.13	2840	15	970	1000
						25.03	1.991	1.047	        	        	24.73	2040	14.3	970	1000
						25.65	1.991	0.961	        	        	25.33	1360	15.8	970	990
						26.24	1.179	0.953	        	        	25.94	1160	15.8	970	980
						26.85	0.953	1	        	        	26.54	1000	17.3	970	970
```
so what do you guy's think?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've been following this thread from the start and the car looks awsome, however there is one negative and I think if you are honest you know what it is  Those seats covers need changing when you can get the cash :wink:


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

re the open day,

trying to decide on a date,

if i said end of feb? who would be keen?

or if we said start of april,

if i can gauge the better interest we can do it that way lol


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

ok dates april 3rd its a sat (easter sunday) or the 10th again a sat,

im thinking sat as its hard trying to get workers in on a sunday, unless sats will cause major problems


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I'd probably come on 3rd April. Might even ask you to quote for some work.


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

cool, im trying to get a massive vag turnout lol


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

fitted a kenwood headunit today, promised yself and the mrs i wasnt going to go audio mad on this car, and for just a headunit. the std speakers sound very good


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

open day official date now set,

april 3rd, which is a sat.

kick off time from about 10am

if you want to take part in the cheap wheel alignment please copy and make a list:

1,
2,
3,
4,
5,
6,

raffle tickets will be £5 to win some of the great goodies, if you cannot get there on the day but still want to enter we can take paypal payments and do it that way

cheers jake


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

ok

THE DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO 18TH OF APRIL

we will be offering 5 places for the alignment,

time of start will be 1pm till 5 ish

is that ok for people?


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

tickets now availbe

1st prize - autoglym life shine kit rrp £300

2nd prize - full detail

3rd prize - 4 wheel alignment

4th prize - interior valet/exterior polish

5th prize - £50 off vouchers

tickets are £1 per ticket


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

tickets can be bought through paypal, [email protected] sent as a gift, its £1 per ticket, and i need name and contact number too

forgot to say,

autoglym will be attending too, showing off products and we can also have some polishers handy to buy

jake


----------

